# Un-Caped deer



## Arrowhead (Nov 23, 2010)

As many of you know, I'm a taxidermist. Yesterday evening I had a kid (about 20yrs old) bring in his deer. Half of the deer to be exact!!  He explained that he did not know how to cape it and didn't want to mess it up. I showed him how to do it for the next time. What sucks is that a lot of the deer meat got wasted, and now I have more work skinning and disposing of the carcass. I will not eat other people's deer.... not knowing if it was properly cared for. He was a nice kid, and we had a good laugh. I just thought it was a funny story and wanted to share.


----------



## wigglesworth (Nov 23, 2010)

LOL....That's a riot.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 23, 2010)

That's a nice buck too.


----------



## yooper (Nov 23, 2010)

a friend of mine has a brother who shot a deer with a nice rack way down in a valley here. the dumb ass cut it the same way to make it easer to carry out...instead of quartering. that was 10 years ago and was the first year they stayed at there camp. since then the camp has been known as "camp half a buck" the many 100's of camps here have names. some of them pretty funny. my camp is "camp doe pee" my kids came up with that name. I am heading out to "camp catch a buzz" AKA "The fly cemetery" to visit a couple old friends this afternoon.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Nov 23, 2010)

All I can say is wow...:jawdrop:



Sooner got a little ahead of me Friday morning or we would have had another cap for you......Would have been a GREAT one because of the color...Will try to get a better age on him tonight when we cut it up...

Also, if your bored and not busy come on down...LOL


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Nov 24, 2010)

Decided tonight that most taxidermist don't get paid enough...


----------



## bowtechmadman (Nov 25, 2010)

Looks like some tenderloins and backstraps went to waste there. Nice job helping him out!


----------



## GoRving (Nov 25, 2010)

I have a friend who's also a taxidermist. He has told me some crazy stories similar to yours, including having deer that were found days later being brought in rotten for mounts. Some folks just go nuts when deer season starts.


----------



## Windwalker7 (Dec 1, 2010)

I don't care who you are, now that's funny!


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 1, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> As many of you know, I'm a taxidermist. Yesterday evening I had a kid (about 20yrs old) bring in his deer. Half of the deer to be exact!!  He explained that he did not know how to cape it and didn't want to mess it up. I showed him how to do it for the next time. What sucks is that a lot of the deer meat got wasted, and now I have more work skinning and disposing of the carcass. I will not eat other people's deer.... not knowing if it was properly cared for. He was a nice kid, and we had a good laugh. I just thought it was a funny story and wanted to share.



Do you brain tan the Hyde or use tannic acid? I did not know how to cape but the taxidermist said I did a great job on my p&y


----------



## ericjeeper (Dec 5, 2010)

Boys until you have slow cooked the neck roast.... You will never know how good a deer can taste.. I grind the loins right into my fresh sausage...


----------



## BryanSchamber (Dec 5, 2010)

Tell me I was misreading this. YOU GRIND THE LOINS INTO SAUSAGE. That has to be a typo. LOL


----------



## stihl sawing (Dec 5, 2010)

ericjeeper said:


> Boys until you have slow cooked the neck roast.... You will never know how good a deer can taste.. I grind the loins right into my fresh sausage...


We crock pot neck roast all the time, Now the tenderloins have got to be steaks.


----------



## Blazin (Dec 12, 2010)

ericjeeper said:


> .. I grind the loins right into my fresh sausage...



Watch out for the lightning strike doin that! :hmm3grin2orange:

Agreed on the neck roast though!


----------

